# icloud : nuage barré ?



## GLAUTTI (13 Septembre 2021)

j'ai 2 mac book air: un de 2015 et l'autre de 2021 avec chacun des conectiques différentes. 
Les 2 mbair sont connectés au méme compte icloud. Je veux transferer un dossier .photolibrary de mon mac book air vers l'autre mais je n'ai pour l'instant aucun cable. J'ai donc pensé transférer ce dossier via icloud drive...  (est ce une bonne idée?) sauf que, à coté de ce dossier .photolibrary apparait un nuage barré.!!! Que cela signifie ? comment remedier ?
j'espère avoir été clair.
MERCI D AVANCE


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2021)

Les photos,sont déjà sur iCloud, ce dossier ne peut donc être transféré via iCloud en tant que tel. Il faut activer les photos sur les deux ordinateurs dans les préférences d’iCloud tout simplement.


----------



## GLAUTTI (13 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Les photos,sont déjà sur iCloud, ce dossier ne peut donc être transféré via iCloud en tant que tel. Il faut activer les photos sur les deux ordinateurs dans les préférences d’iCloud tout simplement.


merci pour votre prompte réponse, mais pouvez vous me préciser "activer les photos sur les deux ordinateurs dans les préférences d’iCloud tout simplement".
cordialement


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Menu Pomme  / Préférences système / icloud / photo / Option / cocher la case photothèque icloud


----------

